# Mid-Atlantic Narrow Gauge Guild



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

The *Mid-Atlantic Narrow Gauge Guild *held it's 26th Annual Module Meet at the Kimberton Fair Grounds in Kimberton, Chester County, Pennsylvania, this last weekend. The meet is restricted exclusively to modular layouts of narrow gauge railroads in any scale. 










The large-scale community was represented by the _Warrior Run Locomotive Works_ Fn3 layout built and owned by its proprietor, *Clem O'Jevich*. Operations were conducted by his many friends and associates (many of them familiar to MLS) including *yours truly*.










By Friday evening, everything was set up and ready to run. And run we did, well into the night.




















Large-scale track- and battery-powered, as well as live-steam, equipment were run at various times throughout the event.










Here's *Roger Cutter* (of _RGS East_ fame) pulling a coal drag out of the yard Saturday afternoon with his "Green Monster" - the factory prototype for *Rich Yoder*'s EBT mikado #14, mistakenly painted green in China. That's *Bob Hardesty*'s Bachmann "Connie," which is undergoing reconstruction, mounted on a flatcar on the siding, awaiting transport to the shops.










Here's my Bachmann Mogul bash, "Ol' No. 12," with a tanker consist running past Clem's "store."










A close-up.


The* Mid-Atlantic Narrow Gauge Guild* is a loose knit group of narrow gauge enthusiasts who reside mostly in the mid-Atlantic states from Connecticut in the north to the Carolinas in the south. (Although, there was a group from Canada at the meet, with a beautiful On3 modular layout.) Their interests are varied. Many are modelers who build in Nn3, HOn3, Sn3, On3, On30, and Fn3 scales. Others are just interested in preserving the narrow gauge railroads that still exist in the United States. 


They collect photographs, movies or videos that were taken of narrow gauge railroads when they were still active or are now tourist railroads. Favorite railroads are the _East Broad Top_, the _Colorado & Southern_, the _Rio Grande Southern_, the _Durango & Silverton_, and the _Sandy River & Rangeley Lakes_, and, of couse, the _Denver & Rio Grande Western_. Plenty of free-lance and fanciful lines, like my _Dulles & Reston Garden Weeds_ (that other _D&RGW_) are represented, as well. They also trace the history of logging railroads like the _West Side Lumber Company _or the _McKelvey Brothers_ on the _E.B.T._ If it's narrow gauge, scale or real, someone in the group has information about it.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

This was a fun event, friendly folks. I learned alot and was convinced to install all battery power in my equipment.


----------

